# Pros and Cons - The Springs V Arabian Ranches



## ozpom (Oct 27, 2010)

living in Arabian Ranches Vs living in The Springs.

Would welcome any thoughts. I will work in Jebel Ali, wife is a stay at home mum for our 2 kids (2 and 9 months).


----------



## Maestroeg (Nov 2, 2010)

I work in real estate and from my experience I can tell you that AR is much better than Springs, the quality of villas are so much better, the community is even better (mostly Brits), No public buses stops inside, easy access and it has 3 exits so its not jammed in the morning like the Springs, closer to other parts of Dubai like Dubai mall and down town.
Good luck.

Ashraf


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Maestroeg said:


> I work in real estate and from my experience I can tell you that AR is much better than Springs, the quality of villas are so much better, the community is even better (mostly Brits), No public buses stops inside, easy access and it has 3 exits so its not jammed in the morning like the Springs, closer to other parts of Dubai like Dubai mall and down town.
> Good luck.
> 
> Ashraf


Thats a bit confusing. Public buses do come into the ranches and go to mall of emirates for 4.10 AED from the community centre. Take 50 minutes now though as the route has encorporated studio city.


----------



## Anwaruddin (Oct 15, 2010)

It sure would have saved my clicking mouse and my kbps usage if you have placed a simple yet comprehensive POST TITLE straight to the point. You just got it straight. Unfortunately, not to the point.

:focus:


----------



## MONAE (Jul 9, 2010)

ozpom said:


> living in Arabian Ranches Vs living in The Springs.
> 
> Would welcome any thoughts. I will work in Jebel Ali, wife is a stay at home mum for our 2 kids (2 and 9 months).


Depends ...Arabian ranches is far from the SZ road and the beach ,Springs is better located in my opinion with more options in terms of supermarkets and schools.Expats live all over Dubai 70% population is expat.Decide based on commute etc.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

AR beats The Sprinsg hands down. Better finish for villas, doesn't look as boring. With the new roads AR really isn't far from anywhere these days.
-


----------



## MONAE (Jul 9, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> AR beats The Sprinsg hands down. Better finish for villas, doesn't look as boring. With the new roads AR really isn't far from anywhere these days.
> -


Agree about better finish etc but disagree about location


----------

